# Plantar Fasciitis



## fatgirlflyin (May 5, 2006)

Doctor told me today
that I have that...

Anyone else have it or have 
ever had it? Staying off of my 
feet is NOT an option for me
right now so looking for 
advice on how to relieve or
minimize the pain! 

Thanks


----------



## crazygrad (May 5, 2006)

Did he or she give you any stretches or foot exercises? When I had this, mine gave me some stretches to try. You might find relief from rolling a ball or a rolling pin or something else under your feet or putting a can of tuna on a towel and squincing the towel towards you with your feet. Some people also like a foot massage. And sometimes insoles help too.


----------



## MissStacie (May 5, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> Doctor told me today
> that I have that...
> 
> Anyone else have it or have
> ...



Hey Ella...I have on again/off again PF, and it's a bitch! What helps is sturdy, comfortable shoes with nice heel support/cushion. Also, at night, or when you are just sitting around...extend your leg out and pull your toes back towards you so that you feel the stretch through your foot. It may hurt a bit, but it will start to feel better.

They have these splints that you can buy, too, that go around your ankle and around your big toe to pull your toes back when you sleep. They are a little spendy, so I haven't bought one, but that may be an option to you, too. If you GOOGLE it on the internet, you'll find the splint that I mention.

Good luck..
Stacie


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 5, 2006)

Footsmart.com has lots of different things to help with that condition... they have insoles, splints, and more. I have purchased several things from them and have been pleased with their customer service, shipping, prices, etc.

Good luck!

http://footsmart.com/ShopByCondition.aspx?ailmentId=5


----------



## AnnMarie (May 5, 2006)

There's a little thread on this already floating around, going to do a quick search and see if I can find it for you... (hold, please)

Okay, here ya go: 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5870&highlight=plantar

Hopefully it will give you a little info.  

Good luck, it sucks, I know....


----------



## HappyFatChick (May 5, 2006)

Many on here gave me great advice for a friend. She found the best things:
1- stretching her arch EVERYTIME she was ready to walk(especially first thing in the morning.)
2- only very good quality,very high arch insoles(the arch area is the problem, not necessarily the heel(even with a heel spur)
3- ibu when necessary as tolerated
Her ped made an arch pad for her. She wore it out of his office and hasn't had a pain since. It used to be horrendous.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 6, 2006)

I don't have it, but I had to do an extra credit assignment on it.... Ouch.... I hope you don't get any spurs.


----------



## FitChick (May 6, 2006)

I have good days (little to no PF) and bad days (pain all day long). I think this is something you just have to learn to live with.

I do find that when I REGULARLY do the calf/hamstring stretches, its MUCH better and relief lasts much longer. I don't even need the ice cold soda can rolled on my heel anymore, whereas before I had to do that every night.

Just be sure not to EVER overdo ANY activity because that will bring it on, esp. if said activities involve carrying extra weight (heavy boxes, etc) The plantar fasces cannot handle SUDDEN extra weight (such as, being sedentary for a long time, or doing daily exercise, and then all of a sudden rush right into heavy lifting and moving of boxes (as in getting ready to move.) That's how I got it.


----------



## moniquessbbw (May 6, 2006)

I also have PF and it hurts like hell. At times it has been so bad that I can't walk for a week at a time. I have been dealing with it for the last year. Some pain meds take the edge off, but not much. I bought some support shoes for the problem. They are expensive, but worth it for my feet. My foot DR has yet to find a solution for me. Hang in there. Foot solutions is the store I bought the shoes at by the way.


----------



## FitChick (May 6, 2006)

Monique, Have you tried Airplus for Women?

http://www.airplusforher.com/Products.aspx

Click on that link, and look for the one called "Orthotic arch support". Works for me along with everything else I'm doing.

BTW those very arch supports are only 5 bucks per pair at Walmart. I have one pair in each pair of shoes.

Forget heel cups...I learned the hard way (and from my podiatrist) that with PF you don't need really heel support but ARCH support. Once I switched from heel cups to the arch/heel support, the problem greatly minimized.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 6, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> I don't have it, but I had to do an extra credit assignment on it.... Ouch.... I hope you don't get any spurs.



That's the thing that sucks, most people only know they have it because they get the spurs, the pain cripples them and then they find out they have PF.  

At least that's how it's been for all the people I know - maybe others are able to catch it faster somehow. 

Boo. Hiss, PF.


----------



## Gala Hammond (May 7, 2006)

Hello ... I was crippled by PF for a couple of years and nothing seemed to help, I tried supports, stretching exercises, resting (only to find that the pain was excrutiating afterwards), new shoes, orthopedic shoes (very attractive ... NOT ) and none of it worked ... BUT something that has helped me enormously is that I had steroid injections in my heels ... cortisone, injected right into the centre of the heel to reduce the inflammation and it has not cleared it up but the pain is insignificant compared to what it was like ...

Not everyone likes the idea of steroids or injections and your physician might not think it appropriate for you but for me it worked really well.

Good luck I do empathise it is MOST painful 

Gala


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 7, 2006)

wow thanks for all the replies everyone!! 
Thanks for the links to the stores and the other thread 

I'm gonna hold off on getting any injections if at all possible. I have a total shoe fetish so I don't know that I could go the route of orthopedic shoes. I wore heels out to the club last night and I didn't have an awful lot of pain this morning. The stretching actually seems to help, if I do it before I even get out of bed it doesn't hurt too much when I take the first step of the morning.


----------



## OppositesAttract(fa) (Jul 24, 2006)

"Prolotherapy to the fibro-osseous junction of the plantar fascia will cause a permanent strengthening of that structure. Once the plantar fascia returns to normal strength, the chronic heel pain will be eliminated."

-

To all with plantar fasciitis concerns,

Here is the best article extract I found concerning the applicability to plantar fasciitis of a little-known medical procedure that truly addresses the cause of most pain associated with the skeletal structure, which cause of pain is hyperextension or some other manner of damage to the tendons and ligaments which support skeletal structure, and which little-known medical procedure is the former-Surgeon-General-Dr.-Koop-approved prolotherapy:

http://www.prolotherapy.org/article.asp?prolotherapy=229

. . .

Heel Spurs

Many patients with foot pain come to Caring Medical saying they have been diagnosed with "heel spurs." Others were told they had "plantar fasciitis." Patients have anxiety night and day because they have "plantar fasciitis."

Such a diagnosis resulted from an x-ray that revealed some extra bone where the plantar fascia attaches to the calcaneus. This extra bone is called a "spur." Because it involves the heel, it is ingeniously named a "heel spur." It is located where the plantar fascia attaches to the heel, hence plantar fasciitis.

Treatments such as a cortisone shot or, even worse, surgery to remove the spur, have claimed many victims. These treatments do not correct the underlying defect. The plantar fascia supports the navicular, talus, and medial cuneiform bones. When the plantar fascia must also attempt to support the arch, excess pressure is placed on the calcaneus bone. The calcaneal spur forms because the plantar fascia cannot adequately support the arch. The plantar fascia is "holding on for dear life" to its attachment at the calcaneus. This holding on for dear life causes the body to grow more bone in that area in an attempt to reduce the pressure on the ligament, resulting in a heel spur. The same kind of pressure would occur if you were hanging from a ledge of a tall building by the tips of your fingers. You can bet when you were finally rescued that the ledge might have some marks in it where your fingers were located.

Cortisone may temporarily relieve the pain in some cases, but it will always weaken tissue long-term. Prolotherapy to the fibro-osseous junction of the plantar fascia will cause a permanent strengthening of that structure. Once the plantar fascia returns to normal strength, the chronic heel pain will be eliminated. "But what about the heel spur?" people complain... Prolotherapy will not remove the heel spur, but it will eliminate the chronic pain by eliminating the cause. So relax and enjoy a foot without pain.

-

Yours in health,

Michael

--

PS: Following is a prolotherapist search page sponsored by the American Association of Orthopaedic Medicine:

http://aaomed.org/page.asp?id=40&name=Find a Doctor 

PPS: Please be sure to include plenty of vitamin C (several grams per day should not hurt) in any prolotherapy regimen, as vitamin C is a component of properly-constituted collagen, and as (Type I) collagen is of course the type of connective tissue of which tendons and ligaments are primarily composed.

PPPS: Please note that this information is also being cross-posted at http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5870&highlight=plantar+fascitis.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 13, 2007)

I just returned from the doctors.
Now I'm likely to be developing plantar fascittis. Gee... thanks flat feet. You always helped in Martial Arts and running: I love you too.


----------



## QtPatooti (Sep 13, 2007)

I got past mine with a combination of alternating heat and cold therapy, foot stretches, foot massages and support inserts. It took awhile, but it did work for me.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 17, 2007)

Here are some foot exercises...

The Golf Ball roll can be done with a Tennis Ball or Empty Coffee can- this has been a great stretch for me. 

Exercise Those Toes! 

Many people underestimate the importance of keeping their toes physically fit. Toes take a lot of abuse from the hours we spend on our feet each day. The American Orthopaedic Foot and Ankle Society recommends doing the following simple exercises to strengthen your toes and prevent foot discomfort. 
Toe raise, toe point, toe curl: Hold each position for five seconds and repeat 10 times. This especially recommended for people with hammertoes or toe cramps. 


Toe squeeze: Place cigarette filters or small corks between your toes and hold a squeeze for five seconds. Do this 10 times. Recommended for people with hammertoes and toe cramps. 


Big toe pulls: Place a thick rubber band around the big toes and pull them away from each other and toward the small toes. Hold for five seconds and repeat 10 times. Recommended for people with bunions or toe cramps. 


Toe pulls: Put a thick rubber band around all of your toes and spread them. Hold this position for five seconds and repeat 10 times. This is especially good for people with bunions, hammertoes or toe cramps. 


Golf ball roll: Roll a golf ball under the ball of your foot for two minutes. This is a great massage for the bottom of the foot and is recommended for people with plantar fasciitis (heel pain), arch strain or foot cramps. 


Towel curls: Place a small towel on the floor and curl it toward you, using only your toes. You can increase the resistance by putting a weight on the end of the towel. Relax and repeat this exercise five times. Recommended for people with hammertoes, toe cramps and pain in the ball of the foot. 


Marble pick-up: Place 20 marbles on the floor. Pick up one marble at a time and put it in a small bowl. Do this exercise until you have picked up all 20 marbles. Recommended for people with pain in the ball of the foot, hammertoes and toe cramps. 


Sand walking: Take off your shoes and walk in the sand at the beach. This not only massages your feet, but also strengthens your toes and is good for general foot conditioning. 

source: 
http://hansfeet.reachlocal.com/

=====================================

Also Shock Wave Therapy- got some good results with this (though it was temporary)...


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 19, 2007)

The Podiatrist told me I had plantar fasciitis a while back. It just went away one day, I don't know why, maybe new shoes or less standing. I can't say, it just went away, never came back.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 21, 2007)

Nike air shoes, and i mean a great pair of them (they run small and narrow so i buy mens) is what got rid of my plantat f...it took a while and don't forget the benefit of ice...Ebonyssbbw told me take a frozen juice can or a frozen bottle of water and roll it on your foot, helped her, and i thought wow, great idea...

Tony, great suggestions btw...keep them coming..


----------



## GrowingBoy (Sep 24, 2007)

What works for me is to roll my feet over a tennis ball for 5 minutes before bed and when I wake up. Also, good fitting shoes with an insole.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions folks: We're really helping each other out.


----------

